# New Pronghorn Sub-Species



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sagebrush scientists announced today that a new Pronghorn Antelope sub-species, _Antilocapra evanstoni_, has been discovered in Wyoming's Antelope hunt area #99. The animal has evolved horns that grow along the side of the face in lieu of the constant ducking to keep their horns out of the huge twirling blades of the massive wind generators.










Rumor has it the animal in the above photo was harvested in the grassy patch near the red arrow in the following pic:









Oddly, none of the freaks have been reported in the popular Evinstan Mental Hospitel Drive-in Management section of Area #99.









Wildlife Diversity Specialists are reviewing the new find at the Lotty's University of Big Game Management, also in Evanston.

Man, I wish ole Charles Darwin was alive.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one freaker looking pronghorn. Wow. I guess the upside is that he's so ugly, he probably didn't breed much. What a freaker though. Even for Evingston.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow he would end up on the wall for sure. HE ugly that for sure but the hunter helped him out.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks to have been suffering with the gashes in his snout. The hunter definitely did him a favor.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> That is one freaker looking pronghorn. Wow. I guess the upside is that he's so ugly, he probably didn't breed much. What a freaker though. Even for Evingston.


Alot of goats with horns like that suffered some form of damage like being hit by a car. We chased one one year for my wifes tag that was 16" on one side the other side wrapped down around under his chin. The local ranger said he had been hit by a car and its grown horns that way ever since.

-DallanC


----------

